# Taoist Nine Step. Anyone tried it?



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

A couple of posters elsewhere referenced this technique, stating it was a sure-fire way for his wife (or herself, in the other poster's case), to achieve PIV orgasms. So I was curious if anyone here had tried it? Details pasted below.

----

_The most sensitive part of the vagina is the area between the entrance to the vagina and the first five centimeters, as this area is filled with nervous endings and corresponds to the first five centimeters of the man’s penis. The outer portion of the vagina has nerves that are more sensitive to touch, while the deeper recesses of the vagina are more sensitive to pressure. If you start with shallow stimulation, it helps arouse the pressure-sensitive nerves deep inside, which will then respond with greater pleasure. 

Now to begin. A comfortable sex position must be assumed - one recommended position is the Horse Position. The woman lies on her back on a raised bed or table, and her legs are open with her knees pulled to her chest. The man stands in front of her, and begins the Nine Steps.

1st Step. The man inserts only the head, and makes a shallow stroking movement of about an inch and a half exactly nine times. On the tenth stroke, he thrusts as deep as possible.

2nd Step. Here the same pattern is followed, but with only eight shallow strokes followed by two deep ones.

3rd Step. Follow as above, but the man will thrust shallow seven times, followed by three deep thrusts.

4th Step. Continuing, six shallow thrusts followed by four deep thrusts.

5th Step. Now there are only five shallow thrusts followed by five deep ones.

6th Step. In keeping with the above, four shallow strokes followed by six deep strokes.

7th Step. There are only three shallow thrusts followed by seven deep ones.

8th Step. This time, only two shallow thrusts followed by eight deep thrusts.

9th Step. Here at the end of the method, there is only one shallow thrust followed by nine deep thrusts.

If the man is able to complete the Nine Steps, he should then perform them in reverse order. 

– 1 shallow — 9 deep
– 2 shallow — 8 deep
– 3 shallow — 7 deep
– 4 shallow — 6 deep
– 5 shallow — 5 deep
– 6 shallow — 4 deep
– 7 shallow — 3 deep
– 8 shallow — 2 deep
– 9 shallow — 1 deep

This completes one set of 180 thrusts.

Think of the shallow thrusts as an appetizer. You can even back it off a bit and caress her labia and clitoris with the tip of your penis before entering her or after a few shallow thrusts. If you feel that ejaculation is imminent, stop and pull out (regardless of the number of penetrations) and contract the genital area. You also do not need to pull out entirely. You may stay inside, but only with the head of your penis. 
_


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

I will try that!


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Reminds me of a 70s Genesis song, Counting Out time

I'm counting out time,
Got the whole thing down by numbers.
All those numbers!
Give me guidance!
O Lord I need that now.

The day of judgement's come,
And you can bet that I've been resting,
for this testing,
Digesting every word the experts say.
Erogenous zones I love you.
Without you, what would a poor boy do?

Found a girl I wanted to date,
Thought I'd better get it straight.
Went to buy a book before it's too late.
Don't leave nothing to fate.
I studied every line, every page in the book,
Now, I've got the real thing here, I'm gonna take a look, take a look.

I'm counting out time, hoping it goes like I planned it,
'cause I understand it. Look! I've found the hotspots, Figs 1-9.
Still counting out time, got my finger on the button,
"Don't say nuttin' just lie there still
And I'll get you turned on just fine."

Erogenous zones I love you.
Without you, what would a poor boy do?
Touch and go with 1-6.
Bit of trouble in zone No. 7.
Gotta remember all of my tricks.
There's heaven ahead in No. 11!
Getting crucial responses, dilation of the pupils.
"Honey get hip! It's time to unzip, to unzip, zip, zip-a-zip-a-zip.
Whipee!"

I'm counting out time, reaction none to happy,
Please don't slap me,
I'm a red blooded male and the book said I could not fail.
I'm counting out time, I got unexpected distress from my mistress,
I'll get my money back from the bookstore right away.

Erongenous zones I question you
Without you, what would a poor boy do?
Without you, what would a poor boy do?
Without you, mankind handkinds through' the blues.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

oh, oh, i thought we were going to be discussing the teachings of Lao Tzu.


----------



## musiclover (Apr 26, 2017)

jorgegene said:


> oh, oh, i thought we were going to be discussing the teachings of Lao Tzu.


LOL, that was funny 😆


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Sounds effing awesome to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Wouldn’t work for me. I’m not going to respond to a specific series of deep and shallow thrusts the same way every time.

The main ingredient I need is to be in a high state of arousal and lust brought on by my partner in various ways. It’s a mental state I get to first, then my body is ready to go to that place.

It’s never the same moves twice for me. 

However, I’m very aware of my body’s responses and I am able to tell my partner what to do next when I get there. I don’t know until I’m actually there how I will need to be touched inside. My body decides that on the spot.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

That's gonna' take some concentration. 
But hey, it's worth a shot!


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

I just noticed it says the entrance of the vagina is filled with "nervous endings". Lol


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Wouldn’t work for me. I’m not going to respond to a specific series of deep and shallow thrusts the same way every time.
> 
> The main ingredient I need is to be in a high state of arousal and lust brought on by my partner in various ways. It’s a mental state I get to first, then my body is ready to go to that place.
> 
> ...


You bring up a good point. Though the author didn't state as much, I believe 10-15 minutes of foreplay would naturally be implied, before starting the technique in question. If husbands aren't engaging in foreplay, then that's likely their problem, rather than a lack of technique.

But if you have an otherwise aroused woman, but getting her to orgasm from PIV is difficult, or hasn't been achieved thus far, then it would be something to try.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BioFury said:


> I just noticed it says the entrance of the vagina is filled with "nervous endings". Lol


Ha!

It is - that would be the rest of her body, in a new relationship. 

😍😍


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i know that i would screw this up, i have dyslexia and ADD


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Seriously though.

I am guilty of of doing whatever I'm doing at a given moment or segment of time, in rhythm with specific songs I request via Alexa, or a private play list.

Sometimes Eric Clapton blues, sometimes Mississippi blues, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Joe Cocker, AC/DC, the mood at the time.

There are times of steady rhythms varying pressure or lightness, whether oral or piv. When physical feedback on certain time signatures indicates "this is great, don't stop" one has unlocked yet another key for that specific encounter. 

All tools aren't needed or successful all the time but all tools' skills are needed some of the times, to get there.

There are some tools requested most often but it's a good spouse that knows when to vary the tool, or branch out with a whole different skill set.

Being observant is the key. As all TAM men know it's not all about us, always, but actually is sometimes. 

Honestly, I count the number of songs played before a great crescendo, so there's not a shortage of good times for her. Or me, for that matter.

Unless there's a hard and fast request, then all bets are off.





only certain encounters are


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

BioFury said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn’t work for me. I’m not going to respond to a specific series of deep and shallow thrusts the same way every time.
> ...


My body is not a machine that responds the same way to the same thing every time.

Some women, maybe theirs does.

All I know is how my body can have gspot orgasms. I don’t know any other woman’s body. If some women will respond exactly the same every time, then this is a good method to try. But in my case, the “what to do next part” comes to me from what my body wants in that moment.

The lusty arousal I am speaking of it not achieved by what you probably mean by foreplay.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

My only concern is I think I can do best when I'm really attuned to my wife's response.  I suspect I'd lose some of that if I was concentrating on counting strokes.... and trying to keep track of which cycle I was in and make sure I count the right number of each stroke for each corresponding cycle.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> My only concern is I think I can do best when I'm really attuned to my wife's response. I suspect I'd lose some of that if I was concentrating on counting strokes.... and trying to keep track of which cycle I was in and make sure I count the right number of each stroke for each corresponding cycle.


Would you explain to her what you are trying if you do?

If my lover started doing something this contrived, I would ask him what is up. It would not be natural to me to just lay there while he tries these moves. I would know immediately he was doing some kind of pattern and I would want to know why.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> Would you explain to her what you are trying if you do?
> 
> If my lover started doing something this contrived, I would ask him what is up. It would not be natural to me to just lay there while he tries these moves. I would know immediately he was doing some kind of pattern and I would want to know why.


Yes. 

In which case she'd probably shut down, so in the end this wouldn't happen anyway. 

Although if I didn't talk about it first, I doubt she'd spot a pattern. I often vary depth, speed, angle, etc. I don't think she'd notice that it was 8 of one and 2 of the other then 7 of one and 3 of the other and so on. If anything, she'd be more likely to notice that i wasn't in the moment and was concentrating on something else, which would also be problematic.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Yes.
> 
> In which case she'd probably shut down, so in the end this wouldn't happen anyway.
> 
> Although if I didn't talk about it first, I doubt she'd spot a pattern. I often vary depth, speed, angle, etc. I don't think she'd notice that it was 8 of one and 2 of the other then 7 of one and 3 of the other and so on. If anything, she'd be more likely to notice that i wasn't in the moment and was concentrating on something else, which would also be problematic.


Well, I don't think the exact numbers are all that important. The punchline is to stimulate the opening of the vagina, gradually building up the deep stimulation. So a ton of concentration wouldn't necessarily be required.

The technique presented is merely the format they chose to use. You could probably accomplish the same thing by using predominantly very shallow thrusts, randomly intermixed with deep ones. Using her responses as a guide for when to go deep vs shallow.


----------



## Simple Dude (Dec 21, 2016)

I am wondering if a women could do this to a man and what that would be like ?


----------



## NYTrailblazer32 (Feb 4, 2019)

I've done this with my wife. Just not as regimented as these instructions. I do it all based off her reaction to the thrusting. I'll do 4 shallow and one long....5 shallow and one long...3 shallow with a long thrust and hold for a few seconds and start shallow again. The whole time i'm just following her breathing and moaning. It works pretty darn good!


----------

